# slave cyc. bad ?



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

The last month or two my car has been gettin harder to shift. somtimes it easily pops into gear other times i can barely get it in, it also ground a little bit today. the last clue i got is that to pedal has like no pressure until half way to floor, and the clutch was replaced last spring. It also seems to help if i pump the clutch. Is the slave cyc. bad or any other ideas thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds to me like your clutch master is going bad, especially since you have to pump it up. ill bet that the secondary seal in the master is leaking. you wont have any visible leakage though, because the secondary is inside the housing. iirc, the clutch master is about 60 bucks thru nissan.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

no visiable leakage, but question is there a master cyc and a slave cyc on the 90 i thought there was just a slave and i was gonna go through autozone since i work there and get one for about $15. Thanks for the quick help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there should be an actuator(slave) on the side of the transmission that connects via a push rod to the throwout bearing arm. it will have a rubber line connected to it. the master will be the one to the left of the brake master cylinder.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok went to the car the master clutch cyc is just to right of the brake booster and master cyc. the slave cyc looks orginal would you recomend replaceing both or go with slave cyc first then master. oh i had my dad press the clutch petal very mininal movement from the rod like 1/2 inch


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, when we did mine, there was so much crap in the line from the master being bad, that we just replaced the slave as well. if you can afford it, replace both of them. they probably are both original equipment.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I am gonna try and replace both along with fuel filter and get two tires when i get paid friday. It dosent look like to difficult of a job and tips?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just make sure you properly and completely bleed it. have someone help you do it, its just like bleeding your brakes. this is also a good time for an alcohol flush.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for the hlep hopfully i didnt damage the tranny of the clutch the clutch would be to major but the tranny would be a pain.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

as long as you didnt allow the clutch to slip too much and you werent too hard on it, the clutch and tranny should be fine.


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

My slave went to crap and hardly leaked any fluid... autozone just acted like the bastards they are and sold me whatever part they thought of without diagnosing the problem. Luckily I bought a rebuild kit instead of the full unit. Cost $16 to rebuild botht eh slave cylinder and the master cylinder.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

people who work at autozone sell parts not real mechanics. they dont work on all these cars just hear problems. I got both my parts from there and the car seems to be working good. i am going for a nice drive tonight and i will see how it acts.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

the car shifts with pure perfection better then the day i bought it. i think that is the reason he sold this car after having it for so long. it is great now thanks for everyones help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kewl! problem fixed, good to hear it!


----------



## greazymule (Jun 5, 2004)

i recently had my clutch not come all of the way up and the next day it wouldn't go into gear! it would just grind. could this be the problem? i was gonna have a shop do a diagnostic and i would fix it because i wasn't sure. my dad left a bucket under the car and when i jacked it down it crushed the bucket. i got a suggestion that it could have harmed the slave but there was no visible damage! any ideas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

in this case, it COULD be that you crushed your slave, but i doubt it. it sounds more like your clutch master cylinder is bad.


----------



## greazymule (Jun 5, 2004)

so it could be the master cylinder? there is no visible leakage but the fluid is pretty low. the clutch petal goes to the floor with ease, no pressure whatsoever! there is also not much movement of the slave cylinder fork thing. how hard is it to replace the master/slave? how much would they be? i really hope this is the problem, i have been pissed for a couple of weeks about this. also, if i took it to a shop, how would they check for the problem?maybe some sort of hydraulic check? i would love to get some response from you guys on your ideas and how difficult it is to do. the only thing i have done is change the air/fuel filter oil filter, oil and gutted interior. that is as far as my knowledge goes. thanks guys

p.s. trying to get it in gear, i grinded it maybe 10 times. it would make a loud ass noise for about half a second. could this have caused much damage to the tranny. i realize that any gridning is horrible for the gears but i should be alright?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont get confused and think im talking about the brake master though. if the clutch master is bad, the slave on the trans wont move. same goes for the slave. the thing is, if the slave is bad, it usually leaks. the master on the other hand has two sets of seals - a primary and a secondary. if the primary leaks, you see it, if the secondary leaks, you dont. my suggestion is to replace the master and flush the line and if you can afford it, replace the slave too. ive seen junk go from a bad master down into a slave that was good before the replacement, and bad afterwards.


----------



## greazymule (Jun 5, 2004)

no, i n=know your talkin about the clutch master. thanks alot for your replies, they have given me some hope! how hard is it to replace the master and bleed the system, also, do you suggest doing that trick where you bend that hardlin into the slave to make it easier to bleed? if the master was bad would the petal go to the floor completely with no pressure and the clutch no engage. i hope that is the problem. if it is not, what is it do ya think, the clutch. thanks again, you have been a great help and i plan to change the master and the slave along with a system flush. i just am not sure how to do it

EDIT: how much do these usually run? also, if the bucket did damage the something, would replacing the slave fix that or would i have to replace something in the tranny. i mean, could i have damaged something other than the slave like the fork that pushes from the throwout bearing/(someone meantioned it) thanks again


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i got mine from autozone for somthing like $28 for the master and like $20 for slave. I know you can get the master oem replacement online for like $45.


----------



## greazymule (Jun 5, 2004)

what brand was the one from autozone? what would you guys reccomend on getting oem or aftermarket? 

also, i am still looking for a description on the difficulty of this procedure and maybe a small tutorial. you guys have helped alot, thanks!


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

brakewear i believe is the brand. My dad helped me with getting mine in and bleeding clutch. It was like putting on a brake booster and a master cyc. not difficult if things go well. like and hr or so both master and slave the we stoped it got dark and bleed the system next day.


----------

